# How often you spend weekends alone?



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

How often do you spend weekends alone?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

4get it i couldnt be bothered to write in the options..and why is there no deletre option..sucks


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I work and spend time with my family!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I spend every weekend alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pretty much every weekend.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am married and so I'm with my husband, but otherwise nobody else.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think I've ever spent my weekend with anyone in my entire life. It would be a completely new experience to have a busy weekend.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pretty much everyone weekend. The roomie comes and goes but...other than that...i'm alone.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Usually at the weekend some of my friends will come around to spend the night with me either on Friday or Saturday, sometimes both.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I work a lot of the weekends. The days I do get off, I mostly spend alone. They are very relaxing and provide a much needed break from the daily routine. It is tough to explain though that you did nothing, when people ask how the day was.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

^I hate when people ask what I did over the weekend or what my plans are for the upcoming weekend. I rarely have anything "exciting" planned. It just sounds bad when I say I didn't really do anything.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I spend every weekend alone, except for my parents.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Never. I'm always with my boyfriend, but that's it. But if you discount the boyfriend, then I'm pretty much always alone xD


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Aside from the odd couch I happen to be occupying in a full psych ward, I spend them all alone.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Usually every weekend I'm alone or just around family under my roof but having a boyfriend now I feel like that's about to change.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

just about every weekend i'm alone


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I am alone _every day_, not just the weekends.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

i just find peace in being alone, sadly, as a parent , and the eldest one in my family. usually never -.- when i was younger i used to be alone all the time, but now , its mostly gym and going out. i only get few hours at home


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Aside from having my flatmate around at times and the odd person, I generally spend them alone...I do go out shopping a lot, roadtrips etc but I do this by myself and it's kinda nice. Oh who am I kidding...I need more good friends. :roll Scratch that, I just need a bf. Working on it.


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

I spend most of my weekends at home with my family. But maybe if I were in a relationship like some of you guys, that'll change my 'being alone on weekends' status to 'being with someone on weekends'


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Relz said:


> I am alone _every day_, not just the weekends.


Same here. Apart from my dog, im alone 7 days a week, every week.


----------



## FiEnD (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah same here, But I wish I was asked more often to go do things.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

my parents are there but im upstairs all the time my myself


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 to 3/4... There are usually one or two weekends a month where I go out with friends or family. The rest I spend playing 360 and checking in here periodically.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm alone every weekend...and other than people I deal with at work, Im alone every weekday too.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

The only times I'm *not* alone are the very rare instance (once every few months) where I see my one friend in this city. I cherish being able to just sit around and do f-all, sleep when I'm tired, waking up without an alarm clock, having the time to cook things more elaborate than I do during the week, and watching movies or playing videogames all day. I don't even have to put on pants if I don't wanna.  Wish weekends lasted longer than two days!


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Like all the time, at least when I'm not living back home during the academic year.


----------



## Coaster Geek (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate my weekends. My parents sign me up for loads of stuff, but it's usually in my house. Outside my house? Never this year...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm always alone, not just on the weekends. At least I have my music and SAS to keep me company.  Sometimes I go crazy, but I can deal with it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I have my imaginary friends to keep me company.

Say hello to the nice people, Miguel.

_Hola._


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

By stuffing my face and sitting watching lame reality shows or the Disney Channel.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I spend every weekends alone.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I spend weekends alone a fair bit. Like, mostly.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Every weekend.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

In my last semester of college, I was alone almost all the time.

Now I'm living at home, so it is pretty hard to ever get any time alone. Not to mention, some of my high school friends are around, so I sometimes spend time with them on the weekends.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always alone on the weekends, I have had a real life friend to do anything with in 14 years now.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a hopeless case  ................ most of u say alone but I'm sure most spend their weekends outdoors!!,


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Every weekend for the last 2 years, alone.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

All weekends, except when my mom visits for lunch once every couple of months or so.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Besides the occasional trip to see my mother or shopping. Church is the only activity where I have real life contact with people :lol.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to have my family around, but I've been living on my own for almost a month now, and haven't gone home for the weekend yet.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Really pissed lately..I have no contact with anyone except parents that live with me. They tend to act like I dont exist, which really gets to me but they seem to find that 'I deserve' that because i haven't got my life together...which I ****ing would if I actually could.......


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Besides the occasional trip to see my mother or shopping. Church is the only activity where I have real life contact with people :lol.


u r lying again!!,

Go to 3.00 Members Only!






u buy one of those every week end! don't say u forgot 

(in my case= zero)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Do parents count? If not then I spend every weekend alone.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm alone all the time, espicially on weekends.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm never alone on the weekends, my dad is off and we chill together. Other than him though i don't see anyone. Unless you count sunday nights when we watch Shameless on tv hehe, were with the galligers


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

um, i cant remember the last time i didn't lol, i honestly cant 3 years a minimum.

Well except for that 1 month i lived at my bro


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

a lot of the time. a combination of choosing to and not having someone to go out with. i don't want to go out these days and rather just stay home.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> Really pissed lately..I have no contact with anyone except parents that live with me. They tend to act like I dont exist, which really gets to me but they seem to find that 'I deserve' that because i haven't got my life together...which I ****ing would if I actually could.......


When I was 15-17 my parents did the same to me they wanted me "out of sight out of mind" but now they're better they've come to understand more that it's not my fault I think it's all the doctor's diagnoses that finally got them to realize my councellor even had to tell my mom it's not my fault coz she noticed my parents blaming me for it personally


----------

